# Got pics of your Ti SS?



## Bateman (Mar 11, 2004)

Eat this

#1 On One Inbred Ti

#2 Phil Wood Piss Off

#3 Moots Rigor Mootis

#4 Spot Ti

taken at the European Championships in the Netherlands 1 month ago...


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

*double post*

sorry, double post


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

*It has seen some changes...*

Since this picture it has:
FSA Cranks
Walt Works fork
Hadley/819 wheels
Race Face headset
Ritchey WCS grips
A big fat 2.5 Conti Diesel up front
I love the feel of ti, especially with the ti post. I had a geared ti frame back in 2000 and it rode with the same sexy, mystical feel. I then thought that I would only be able to compete at the podium level in 24 hour solo races on a full suspension bike. Four years later I pitched the full sus and the gears and I don't ever look back. If you are affluent or looking for a lifetime of happiness I highly reccomend it. One of the biggest benefits? No paint, no corrosion, no worries.


----------



## scoutdog (Jan 6, 2004)

*Spicer*










Since the photos, I've put on new wheels and an ENO crank!


----------



## SanAnMan (Mar 22, 2004)

*Dean SS Softail*

The photo is a little old but my bike is virtually the same - I have changed to a black thomson post, black wheels, and a monkeylite riser bar. It's a really fun smooth riding bike.


----------



## bob (Jan 14, 2004)

I'd like to see some pictures of Ti SS's. I did a search and found a few but I think there are more out there. Dean, DeSalvo, Strong, Spicer, Matt Chester, IF, Sycip, Seven, Vulture, or whatever you have.....let's see!


----------



## VoltesV (May 26, 2004)

I posted this not too long ago in a separate thread...I'll see if I can't dig up some other pics.


----------



## paqrat (Jan 17, 2004)

Ute in fixed gear mode.


----------



## neville (Jan 7, 2004)

*My 2*

SS CX and SS MTN


----------



## Captain Kana (Jan 13, 2004)

*Piss Off #28 29er. Rebuilt.*

Rebuilt with: Mavic A719 rims, purple nipples, Thomson Elite seatpost, Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow saddle, Easton Monkey Lite XC Bars, and Goodridge hoses.
Dan C.


----------



## HighGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

*Mowee Wowee*

Here's my Mowee Wowee, 29er with King pink hubs, FSA K-force cranks, FSA bars & Stem, DT rims.


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

Some TI SS's I've had the opportunity to have between my legs.... hummm - maybe I should re-phrase that...

Magmaa SS (also Rohloff friendly) - saw use all winter:









TiHag - one of the originals, now a fixie:









TST soft tail:









Ibis BowTi - a great FS/SS:


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*old pics...*

but you did ask......

sorry for the double pic...... tried to remove it but cant...... computer numpty!


----------



## Papi (Jul 1, 2005)

VoltesV said:


> I posted this not too long ago in a separate thread...I'll see if I can't dig up some other pics.


Who makes this frame?


----------



## SlowSSer (Dec 19, 2003)

Papi said:


> Who makes this frame?


a now defunct (sorta) frame company. Sofa King is going to be reborn as Grail Cycles. they're out of tennessee (sp?) and google is your friend. think the "front shop" is/was chainwheel?

oh- since no one else has posted one: Titus HCR ss only (yes, semi custom jobbie)

edit: damn! pic upload not working! did francis or gregg forget to pay the bills again?


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

My old Pissoff.


----------



## Mattman (Feb 2, 2004)

*Cool forks*

#1 On One Inbred Ti

#3 Moots Rigor Mootis

These two have nice looking rigid forks, what are they?


----------



## SMOKEY (May 19, 2004)

Surely there must be someone out there with a titanium sycip? !


----------



## Kam (Jan 12, 2004)

my ti 29er ebb ss from mike desalvo. great guy to deal with....i'd highly recommend mike to anyone looking for a frame (wether steel, ti, cx, roadie or mtn).

built with;
walt works rigid fork
hadley/alex td17 wheels
eno/king drivetrain
xt/xtr brakes
yada yada yada

<img src=https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/500/234616PDR_1491.JPG>


----------



## JJT (Dec 24, 2003)

Mattman said:


> These two have nice looking rigid forks, what are they?


Those are both Pace RC31 forks. Mine (the On One) is the older on, the other is the newer vesion which is slightly higher










JJ


----------



## CabRider (Dec 22, 2004)

*my Tinglespeed*

picture uploads are working now! latest photo is the one witht he skinny fork and yellow headset 

frame is I think a TST. Parts are a mix of old and new bits. More info/pics here:
http://32by18.blogspot.com

cheers!


----------



## joyride1x1 (Jan 6, 2004)

holy guacamole! This much porn in one thread should not be allowed! Now I need a cigarette.


----------



## shwinboy (Jan 13, 2004)

This is my baby. Only thing different now is I'm running Mary bars.


----------



## roadiegonebad (Jan 31, 2004)

I'll play. Here's mine:
















It now sports an ENO FW, stem-mounted Cateye Cordless 7 computer, and Kenda tires... but otherwise the same, just dirty.


----------



## J_T (Dec 8, 2004)

*Ti Mojo*

10 years old and still rolling strong


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

now has shimmy SPDs, but pretty much the same. i have posted this before... 
rides reeealll nice.


----------



## VoltesV (May 26, 2004)

SlowSSer said:


> a now defunct (sorta) frame company. Sofa King is going to be reborn as Grail Cycles. they're out of tennessee (sp?) and google is your friend. think the "front shop" is/was chainwheel?


Actually, Pat B. and Chainwheel are in Little Rock, Arkansas. But otherwise, yup, you are correct.  www.chainwheel.com


----------



## SSwoody (Jan 3, 2004)

*Here's mine*

Edited due to the fact that I am an idiot!


----------



## SlowSSer (Dec 19, 2003)

finally. tituSS


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

Not mine. But, what the heck:


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

*Cove Hummer S&S SS*

This is my recently converted travel bike. Sorry for the crappy cameraphone picture, but enjoy anyway:


----------



## roadiegonebad (Jan 31, 2004)

bikeny said:


> This is my recently converted travel bike. Sorry for the crappy cameraphone picture, but enjoy anyway:


That's a cameraphone pic?! Pretty damn good, I'd say.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

bikeny said:


> This is my recently converted travel bike. Sorry for the crappy cameraphone picture, but enjoy anyway:


I love that. I want to be one with it.


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

*SPAM, but not off track.....*



jh_on_the_cape said:


> now has shimmy SPDs, but pretty much the same. i have posted this before...
> rides reeealll nice.
> 
> I have the same bike. 18" frame, 22 top tube, with Crossmax ceramic wheelset (alloy spokes) same XTR crank set. Here's a picture of her in geared mode. Current ly she is stripped down to frame, fork, wheelset with a bold purple FOR SALE sign on her top tube.
> ...


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

SMOKEY said:


> Surely there must be someone out there with a titanium sycip? !


smokey... pay attention to the high ti bikes. their motto is "Ride High!"
i own a small welded and machined ti beauty from them... nice welds!


----------



## AteMrYeats (Oct 26, 2004)

J_T said:


> 10 years old and still rolling strong


I've said it before and I'll say it again: I love that bike of yours man. When you die...can I have it?


----------



## HoSS (Dec 24, 2003)

*Here's my Ute*

xxxxx


----------



## twisneski (May 13, 2004)

*one more...*

Mutinyman, represent:


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

*Paging JH on the Cape / Hoss*

Check your PM. or email me

[email protected]

Over and out.


----------



## beerman (Jul 5, 2004)

*Mike Desalvo Rocks!*

I love mine.


----------



## altitude (Dec 27, 2004)

Here is my Spot from Erik's first posting:


----------



## gsteinb (Jul 9, 2005)

*question on the IF*

I'm looking into getting a ti IF, but I'm wondering why a steel fork? Granted it is sweet looking, especially colored matched...but steel?


----------



## sylvain (Mar 19, 2004)

My Sunn/Morati










Love the Mowee Zowee, looks like it's been squeezed between cars in a traffic jam! Sorry? - ah it's a 29er, all right-y.


----------



## LakeRaven (Dec 28, 2003)

My Ute and everybody say "Moots...Roots and Boots" 29r

last winter......some changes since, but close enough.


----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)

My litespeed


----------



## The SS Boz (Apr 12, 2004)

*SS Porn...*


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

roadiegonebad said:


> That's a cameraphone pic?! Pretty damn good, I'd say.


I guess you're right, it is pretty good for a cameraphone, but is still does not compare to even a 2 megapixel camera. BTW, it is a Sony S710A with a 1.3 MP camera if anyone cares!


----------



## gsteinb (Jul 9, 2005)

resurrection of the '93 kona ti


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

*ITSDOABLE* you have some crazy amazing bikes. I have never seen one of those IBIS full suspension bikes before. Once again, WOW.


----------



## JTHMCFM#50 (Apr 29, 2005)

CabRider said:


> picture uploads are working now! latest photo is the one witht he skinny fork and yellow headset
> 
> frame is I think a TST. Parts are a mix of old and new bits. More info/pics here:
> http://32by18.blogspot.com
> ...


Ooh, Sweet ol' HS22's!(or 24's?) That sure is a nice ride!


----------



## PISS Off #31 (Mar 4, 2004)

*PISS Off #31*

I've had her for about a year and half now and spend most of my saddle time on her at this point. Beat the living $%^& out of her at the SSWC05 in State College.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

bob said:


> I'd like to see some pictures of Ti SS's. I did a search and found a few but I think there are more out there. Dean, DeSalvo, Strong, Spicer, Matt Chester, IF, Sycip, Seven, Vulture, or whatever you have.....let's see!


Old pic of my old Chesthair. It was delicious:


----------



## threefingers (Oct 19, 2005)

ti Marin with Eno


----------



## seafarinman (Aug 21, 2005)

Here is mine. It is certainly not as extravagant as all the other TI SS's posted, but it is mine. I just changed the front ring to a 38T Blackspire today. Unfortunately the 38T is bigger than the bashguard! So I am back to a plain front ring again.


----------



## CabRider (Dec 22, 2004)

JTHMCFM#50 said:


> Ooh, Sweet ol' HS22's!(or 24's?) That sure is a nice ride!


actually they're old Formula 500's. They're still going strong.

I switched back to my old alloy fork, and a stem with a higher stem.

Awesome collection of Ti bikes in this thread!


----------



## BThor (Aug 26, 2004)

*My Strong SS...*

I love this bike...have not ridden gears since I recieved the frame this past FEB.


----------



## tenacious m (Jun 23, 2005)

*keep it simple.*

*- dean colonel / size m (customfeat.: fatties fit fine)
- dean fork (columbus crmo / powdercoated / 455mm)
- king headset / syntace spacerset & starnut
- syntace superforce stem (120mm / 6°) & race face low riser
- xt bb (square taper / 113mm)
- race face crankset & ta specialité chainring (34t)
- dt xr 4.1 rims / dt comp & brass nipples - 32° 
- dt onyx fronthub & white eno standard rearhub 
- eno freewheel 17t / sram pc 68
- ritchey megabyte wcs 2.35
- thomson post (410mm / 27.2) & wtb laser v
- syntace moto grips (screw on)
- avid sd 7 brakes / sl brake levers / swissstop brakepads / nokon trac pearls 
*


----------



## FreakyC (Jun 4, 2004)

*Blacksheep TI 29er SS*

New Rigid Ti cruiser from blacksheep. I rode it for a couple of days while he is building mine. It 19lbs and rides like an orgasm


----------



## 1strongone1 (Jan 13, 2004)

FreakyC said:


> New Rigid Ti cruiser from blacksheep. I rode it for a couple of days while he is building mine. It 19lbs and rides like an orgasm


MORE PICS PLEASE.


----------



## CabRider (Dec 22, 2004)

oh man

that is sweet

<snip>

New Rigid Ti cruiser from blacksheep. I rode it for a couple of days while he is building mine. It 19lbs and rides like an orgasm


----------



## Tende (Dec 12, 2004)

*nice! How are the chains tensioned?*

Sorry for my newbie question, but..
Most of these seem to have verticle dropouts with standard BB. Are these set up with just the right front and rear cog sizes?
thanks


----------



## The SS Boz (Apr 12, 2004)

Tende said:


> Sorry for my newbie question, but..
> Most of these seem to have verticle dropouts with standard BB. Are these set up with just the right front and rear cog sizes?
> thanks


I / We are using a White industries ENO eccentric hub........or half links in chains or dumb luck from a regular chain

-Boz


----------



## biff (Jul 16, 2004)

*a jones one*


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*1991 Litespeed*

Here's my 1991 Litespeed with Spicer ti fork.

JMJ


----------



## cazloco (Apr 6, 2005)

I'd post mine but if you've seen one Ti SS with eno cranks and hubs, Thopmson seat post and stem, Juicy hydraulics and a WB carbon fork; you've seen them all. Besides, mines dirty.

Gotta say though after seeing this thread....Ti frames without decals look pretty sweet. Pure. Doesn't matter who made it; it's frick'n Ti!!

Caz


----------



## BundokBiker (May 15, 2004)

*FrankenSSpeed*

Supergo Access generic ti frame. Not sure who made it for them (TST? Sandvik?). It's an ugly duckling, but well used.

A couple of different iterations of the same bike...


----------



## Treybiker (Jan 6, 2004)

Eriksen #241.










Nothing Slips here.










Honkin 2 inch DT for holding things steady while I'm mashing up, up, and up.


----------



## MTBDad (Jan 2, 2004)

*Ute 97.5*

Matt Chester Ute with Black Sheep Truss fork. 650B rear wheel (ENO'd) and 29'er up front. I've had her for seven years and stiil can;t get over how well this bike rides!!


----------



## Hardguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Wow, all the great looking ti SS in this thread has just help me decide to turn my 11 years old Dean Colonel into a singlespeed. Thanks everyone for all the awesome pics. Time to order some parts!


----------



## dashSC (Jan 27, 2008)

This bike isn't mine, but it's still beautiful.


----------



## Fernand Naudin (Jun 20, 2008)

Mine is in "Post you SS" thread.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

*Ti Bolt*

Not mine. Recently sold.


----------



## bykegnurd (Jun 8, 2005)

*I had a moment of insanity*

and sold this about 8 months ago... I've been regretting it ever since.


----------



## timbercomp (Jan 16, 2004)

We get more questions on this bike than most of our others combined

























more at https://www.firstflightbikes.com/2008_Mountain_Goat_LWTR08027.htm


----------



## ginmtb (Apr 16, 2004)

Dayamn, why didn't I get that Moots SS when I had the chance? Sponsor deal too. Ugh. What a dumba$$.

Beautiful bikes here.


----------



## snow bunny (Jan 14, 2006)

mine ... (yes the lines need shortening)


----------



## 325tisvan (Sep 21, 2008)

*Kona - Una*

From what the orig owner told me it might be the only one of it's kind ???

My frist SS and I'm itching for the snow to melt to take it for it's first spin....


----------



## Mannz (Apr 7, 2005)

*Itty Bitty Ti DeSalvo*

This is the wife's ride. She has been riding it geared since she got it in '06. Something must have finally clicked in her head, as a week or so ago she asked me to set it up as a SS...as it should have been. The bike is a true work of art, and the Spectrum powder / paint work is stunning, but pretty subtle. However, these pictures from Mike's shop shows it pretty well.

I'll have it finished next week and will post up the finished product. It's pretty blingy.


----------



## Cyclingdirt (Mar 1, 2009)

MTBDad said:


> Matt Chester Ute with Black Sheep Truss fork. 650B rear wheel (ENO'd) and 29'er up front. I've had her for seven years and stiil can;t get over how well this bike rides!!


*
Beautiful bike.*


----------



## yules (Jul 7, 2006)

Titus Fireline '08 + Lunch.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

My Voodoo D-Jab commuter. Best townie SS I ever owned. 

Studded tires, lights, and pogies for winter mode...


----------



## Wiggles_dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Corky3 said:


> but you did ask......
> 
> sorry for the double pic...... tried to remove it but cant...... computer numpty!


That's ok. You can see the bike in cross-eyed stereo view now!:thumbsup:


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

dashSC said:


> This bike isn't mine, but it's still beautiful.


fap fap fap.......


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

Drevil said:


> Old pic of my old Chesthair. It was delicious:


very nice but i really hate those grips, they peel real easy


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2009)

Here's mine. Hi Ti Mowee Wowee...


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

1999 moot rigor mootis
ti frame, chainring, cog, and valve caps. ill have the whole moots groupo one day but this will do for now.


----------



## donmeredith74 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Ti 29er Singlespeed*

2009.5 Lynskey Ridgeline set up for bikepacking and just a ride...


----------



## Raybum (Apr 16, 2009)

just finished...


----------



## ak greeff (May 21, 2008)

*another lynskey*

lynskey ridgeline


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

Matt Chester Ute in its current config-


----------



## Tendon (Jan 14, 2004)

Fat Chance with Black Sheep fork, bars, and post. 650B front.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I've changed a bunch of components so now she's down to 14lb 6oz so I need new pics but here she is. I'm building an Air 9 Carbon up so this will become the wifes bike.


----------



## jones1467 (Jun 11, 2010)

On the first picture in this thread from "Bateman", I see one of the bikes has a water bottle which looks like a hip flask, gotta have one..............anybody know who makes them??


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

surly makes them.
http://surlybikes.com/stuff/flask/


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

mattkock said:


> I've changed a bunch of components so now she's down to 14lb 6oz so I need new pics but here she is. I'm building an Air 9 Carbon up so this will become the wifes bike.


Sweet ride.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks man, I'm fiending to get my Air 9 Carbon and start drinking the Kool Aid!!!


----------



## mat-with-one-t (Nov 23, 2010)

My newly rebuilt Phil Pissoff No.11 Rohloff as an SS. Just gotta dial in setup, shorten lines and done!


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

325tisvan said:


> From what the orig owner told me it might be the only one of it's kind ???
> 
> My frist SS and I'm itching for the snow to melt to take it for it's first spin....


ahhah!! i KNEW I'd seen that Kona Una somewhere...
now where'd that guy who keeps posting new threads about it go?


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

Can we revive this thread? I don't have anything to offer here but there's gotta be some bitchin' builds out there. Ima go window shoppin'


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

MTBeing said:


> Can we revive this thread? I don't have anything to offer here but there's gotta be some bitchin' builds out there. Ima go window shoppin'


But wait, there's more!

http://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/titanium-single-speeds-917191.html


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

*OneSpeed* said:


> But wait, there's more!
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/titanium-single-speeds-917191.html


??

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

Took a few years to put together the parts but this is the result.....i9 wheels / Niner CF front fork / absoluteBLACK oval chainring / various carbon parts.......21 lbs., not as light as many but it gets the job done.........


----------

